# Cañon lanzador de pelotas???



## jadaros (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola necesito hacer un cañon que lanse pelotas a una distancia como de un 1 metro, estaba pensando hacerlo con elastico pero me dijieron con motores me daria mejor resultado, si alguien me ayudara se lo agradeceria


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 16, 2007)

hola 

seria buena idea (con motores) que consigas un motor potente (como el de un licuadora) y lo pongas en un soporte bien firme el cañon seria de pvc el motor tendria como una especie de paleta de aprox 2 cm y en el mismo cañon le haces una caladura de 3 cm y cuando termine de pasar la paleta siga su camino sin chocar con nada 

en general seria un caño con un motor y una  paleta la paleta tiene que ser una sola por que si pones 2 el motor ba a testar en quilibrio y no generaria el golpe tan fuerte ala pelota 

aclaracion:el proyectil superara de 5 o 10 metros si tienes un motor potente pero si lo quieres de 1  metro puedes sobredimencionr exesibamente la pelota a comparacion de la potencia del motor 

o sea fuerza=velocidad velocidad =potencia potencia=mas energia cinetica saludos


----------



## mecatronics (May 22, 2007)

que tal!!! creo que con 2 motores seria mas facil, ponerles unas llantas y hacer que la bola pase entr3e ellos y sera disparada. yo tambien necesaito hacer un cañon y se me ocurrio esta idea. si ya lo hiciste me gustaria saber como lo hiciste porfavor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2007)

Los lanzapelotas de tenis se utilizan dos ruedas, una loca y otra unidas al motor.
La bola queda aprisionada entre las ruedas "deshinchadas" y sale despedida por el otro lado.
Deberias buscas dos ruedas de goma,  por ejemplo de cochecito.
El motor lo unes a una ruedecita y la bola debe pasar entre ellas.
Materiales tipicos:

mas sencillo que este

YouTube - IEEE Ball Launcher


----------



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 24, 2008)

POrque noo haces un Lanzapatatas busca en google funciona con gas de desodorante y dispara como a unos 20 metros uno pequeñito.


----------

